# Thankful for……...



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

As we approach what has become my favorite holidays in the US; THANKSGIVING; we would like to offer our thanks & appreciation to all of our friends in the DWT community. 

We are blessed beyond measure in our lives, and hope each and every one of you, no matter a holiday or not in your home country, will take the time to give thanks! We all have more than we can imagine to be thankful for; it just takes a quiet moment to focus on all that we have and to GIVE THANKS.

Here's to an attitude of gratitude and thankfulness to end this great year! May you and your families be blessed beyond measure as we enter this holiday season!

THANKS……..&…………….GIVING; take it to heart DWT Peeps!

LET THIS BE OUR BEST AND LONGEST THREAD OF THE YEAR!

WHAT ARE YOU THANKFUL FOR????

GOD BLESS!

Level 5


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

[

definite longest, round here peeps as u say hack out a short version of profanity:yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

We don't have thanks giving here but im thankful for a whole lot for sure.

I like the little things in life, Just the wee moments, Fishing, spending time with family, Laughs, All those things.


So what is your thanksgiving all about and how did it start?


PS, Actually the more I watch the news now with whats going in the world the more grateful for the life I have.


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

We celebrate Thanksgiving in part to show our thanks for everything that we have, but also as a tribute to the pilgrims who came here from Europe. The history of Thanksgiving in the United States begins with the pilgrims who came over from England and landed on Plymouth Rock in Massachusetts in 1621.

The pilgrims shared a feast in the fall time, probably October, of that year with the Wampanoag Indians. Although this was technically the first Thanksgiving, Thanksgiving would not become an annual event until many years later and would not become a federal holiday until 1941.

- See more at: http://www.2.historyofholidays.com/?q=node/28#sthash.nQQyYpA2.dpuf


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

My parents will drive for 3 hours from Paradise, CA, and my brother will drive for 4 hours from San Francisco, CA to be at my house. The wife and I will start cooking a 18 lb turkey at 7:00 am for 6 hrs (takes longer at 5000' where I live). We have snacks galore and will serve a meal at 2:00 pm which will be followed by a family walk. Brother will bring pies, and we'll feast on leftovers for a few days.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thanksgiving


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

The leftovers are the best part!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm thankful that joe posted on A thread without calling me a Mexican !:thumbsup:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm thankful that Moore can post again:jester:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Level5 said:


> We celebrate Thanksgiving in part to show our thanks for everything that we have, but also as a tribute to the pilgrims who came here from Europe. The history of Thanksgiving in the United States begins with the pilgrims who came over from England and landed on Plymouth Rock in Massachusetts in 1621.
> 
> The pilgrims shared a feast in the fall time, probably October, of that year with the Wampanoag Indians. Although this was technically the first Thanksgiving, Thanksgiving would not become an annual event until many years later and would not become a federal holiday until 1941.
> 
> - See more at: http://www.2.historyofholidays.com/?q=node/28#sthash.nQQyYpA2.dpuf


 
think Gaz got Sent to Aus due to he is a felon maybe 



Moore is a British name but does he look British


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

It don't make a chit what I look Lie! I made It over The Fence BITCH!!!:yes:


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

I was thankful to have a day when I could get away with turning off my cell phone for a few hours. And I didn't get into too much trouble for it.


----------

